# Ever genderbend your 'sona?



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 26, 2014)

I've been on and off playing with different ideas.

My fursona is currently as I am...female biologically...but boyish and considers herself masculine.

I don't know if I'll actually change her gender yet...but I do like the idea of different versions of her, hence genderbending. So I'd like to draw/get more male art of her, or even have her as a trans boy.

Have you ever done that? Or thought of it?

Personally, I just really like genderbends of any character  It's interesting to see what you get if you'd swap out the second X or Y chromosome for the inverse x3


----------



## Hewge (Jul 26, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## john_shadowblade (Jul 26, 2014)

My ex drew mine like that once. (She never posted it or I'd give a link) Looked pretty good to, but that could be just the fact that I love her art. I probably wouldn't actually do that with my sona though.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 26, 2014)

I bet I'd be a pretty girl. =]


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 26, 2014)

Nope I never tried that before. Maybe I'll try it once? 
Hmm...Hikaru is gonna hate me for this...


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 26, 2014)

I commissioned someone to genderbend mine. It was okay, and amusing.
Had fun with a freebie too.
Genderbending is a lot of fun, but only if your 'sona is clearly fleshed and is clearly of one gender imo.





to


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jul 26, 2014)

If I felt horny enough, maybe...


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jul 26, 2014)

This seems like a fun drawing/character exercise. I'm gonna queue that up as a project.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 26, 2014)

I once genderbended a character in a mmorpg, does that count?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 26, 2014)

Can't say I have.


----------



## FangWarrior (Jul 26, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I've been on and off playing with different ideas.
> 
> My fursona is currently as I am...female biologically...but boyish and considers herself masculine.
> 
> ...


I never have really thought of doing it, I always have considered myself more masculine than feminine though. I've been told I act more like a guy than I do a girl, I'm just a bit tomboyish. I don't really want to be a guy though, I like me just the way I am!  (But I have imagined what it would be like, my life would be a lot easier.)


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 26, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I commissioned someone to genderbend mine. It was okay, and amusing.
> Had fun with a freebie too.
> Genderbending is a lot of fun, but only if your 'sona is clearly fleshed and is clearly of one gender imo.



Sarcastic Coffeecup x Rule 63 Sarcastic Coffeecup

I ship it


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 26, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> Sarcastic Coffeecup x Rule 63 Sarcastic Coffeecup
> 
> I ship it



Isn't that selfcest?


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 26, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Isn't that selfcest?


I like to think doing your clone is a form of masturbation. That's how I've been able to live with myself, in more ways than one.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jul 26, 2014)

Umm...I put him in a kilt quite a bit, and in one bit of awkward roleplay with my mate I made him wear her skirt and bra, but aside from that, he's super masculine.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 26, 2014)

With that hair you're halfway there!


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 26, 2014)

Never done any gender-bending, but that's because my fursona isn't fully established yet.
Might do it with my PokÃ©sona, but I think it could happen in the NinSparta comics.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jul 26, 2014)

[video=youtube;4ukVvDcY4Cw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ukVvDcY4Cw[/video]


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 26, 2014)

Ninten said:


> Never done any gender-bending, but that's because my fursona isn't fully established yet.
> Might do it with my PokÃ©sona, but I think it could happen in the NinSparta comics.



That makes sense...how else did they end up with Sparten


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 26, 2014)

I have never even thought about this at all, let alone done it!
Meh, I don't think I'd do it. 
If it was supposed to be sexually appealing, it'd take more than just tits. Wouldn't call myself a demisexual, but I'm kinda unphased by a lot of mindless sexual imagery in media and on the internet.


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (Jul 26, 2014)

Since my fursona's "gender fluid", I never saw the need too. She's biologically female but will only remind you if it's for her advantage or if she feels like messing with whoever who's interrogating, she will only then remind them to "respect a lady". She carries a gun and knows how to use it and will say something like, "Smart little boys do not argue with a lady with a gun" when she's about to shoot.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 26, 2014)

No, and I have no plans to. I thought depicting him as a feral was adventurous enough.


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 27, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> That makes sense...how else did they end up with Sparten


All I can say is, I looked very feminine in the wedding comic.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jul 27, 2014)

Ninten said:


> All I can say is, I looked very feminine in the wedding comic.



It's only natural that would happen. V: Zoroark all have hourglass figures. Doesn't help their masculinity much.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 28, 2014)

I have male and female fursonas so I never really thought about it.


----------



## Abbi Normal (Jul 28, 2014)

Wow, rule 63 Coffee's legs are like the length of normal-Coffee's entire body heheh


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 29, 2014)

Yeeeaaahhhh not doing that again...


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 29, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> Yeeeaaahhhh not doing that again...



Dude.

I can see this working.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 29, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> Dude.
> 
> I can see this working.



Not me Hikaru just looks like a cross dresser XD. 
I would have to change some things and make it an entirely new character like a sibling or something.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jul 29, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> With that hair you're halfway there!



Hey...long hair on dudes is sexy...and I've been told chicks love to play with my beard.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 29, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> Not me Hikaru just looks like a cross dresser XD.
> I would have to change some things and make it an entirely new character like a sibling or something.



Don't take this the wrong way, but Hikaru's already like a neko, just, like, a dude wolf...


----------



## Abbi Normal (Jul 29, 2014)

Actually, until I read this thread, I thought Hikaru _was_ female...


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Jul 29, 2014)

I don't think I ever would. I make my females a little masculine after my own behavior and personality, but I would prefer them (and myself) to stay ladies.
I do have one opposite gender fursona, but mainly just to look at and accumulate art for


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 29, 2014)

Abbi Normal said:


> Actually, until I read this thread, I thought Hikaru _was_ female...



Bwahaha!!
Damn you neko girls ruining my character. Welp nothing wrong with being a pretty boy. Plenty of asian guys get mistaken for girls.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 29, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> Bwahaha!!
> Damn you neko girls ruining my character. Welp nothing wrong with being a pretty boy. Plenty of asian guys get mistaken for girls.



At least you'd be a pretty girl. =p


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 29, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> Bwahaha!!
> Damn you neko girls ruining my character. Welp nothing wrong with being a pretty boy. Plenty of asian guys get mistaken for girls.



http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=bishie

I believe the term we are looking for is 'bishie'


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jul 29, 2014)

So... I did it already


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 29, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=bishie
> 
> I believe the term we are looking for is 'bishie'



Yep yep I guess that's the one. It's the law to have at least one gender confusing character in anime.

Alexx: That looks pretty damn good.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 29, 2014)

Now I'm interested in perhaps making rule 63 Eggdodger art.

This could work, guys.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 29, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> Now I'm interested in perhaps making rule 63 Eggdodger art.
> 
> This could work, guys.



Add a bow and some lipstick BAM! You got yourself a sexy egg.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 29, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> Add a bow and some lipstick BAM! You got yourself a sexy egg.



Worked with Birdo.


----------



## CamouflageSheep (Jul 29, 2014)

Ha, funny story about this. I paid for a commission once and when the artist sent me the file for the finished piece she had drawn me as a male. Noticeably male. When I asked about it she was horrified that she made the mistake (my reference sheet clearly stated female, as did the breasts) and did a great re-draw with my sona in the proper gender. But at least now I know what male version of my sona looks like; and I prefer female.


----------



## Ayattar (Jul 29, 2014)

I don't see it working for a cabbage. Sorry, cabbages are herms by the nature.


----------



## Aulendra (Jul 31, 2014)

I've made my fursona(s) almost every species under the sun but, like me, they are ALWAYS female. I just can't imagine being in the opposite gender's head well enough to make a convincing character. Even playing male characters in video games feels "off" and weird to me.


----------

